# Is there any point buying Heresy Ghouls?



## Oronare (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey all,

I am new to fantasy, and ever since choosing VC I have hated the Crypt Ghoul models, but loved the fluff/stats of them, so I started looking around for alternative models, unaware that I would never get to use them and I'd have to spend all that money again to get the crappy GW sculpts.

The chances are, if you are new to the game, you will probably want to play in a GW store, or eventually in competitions, so why do 3rd party models even exist like the heresy ghouls?

I have about 60 heresy Ghouls which i was going to use as my core, but now I will have to spend all that cash again just to get the shitty Games Workshop ones if I ever want to actually use them. I have spent hundreds of £sin GW, even buying their most expensive VC models the Blood Knights, but because I have these Ghouls, i can never play, how pathetic. Are they just sore that other companies models may be far far better sculpts? rather than the ass sniffing cartoon ghouls they have now.

On a side note, the first pages of the Warhammer Rule book say "Hey, you will want to get playing right away to get to know the game, so forget about painting for now as it takes quite a while.....etc...etc" so why does GW force you to have a fully painted/based army in order to play FUN NON COMP GAMES in their store?!


----------



## umlaut31 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah I do agree - it's really silly.. I remember having this awesome demon model from reaper mini's and I wasn't allowed to use it in a friendly 10,000 point Apocalypse game at my store... even though 2 people had scratch-built stompas... ¬¬

I've got 2 games workshop and a massive independent stockist near me, and the stockist is much more easy going - it's better because you can play test armies before you paint them etc..

I think maybe it's just a general company policy or something.. you have to admit that if you walked into games workshop and saw fully painted armies on the board, you would be more inclined to start collecting.. I guess :biggrin:


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

tbh, its only GW and GW run tournys where you can only "use" gw modles a lot of gameing clubs and some tournys will allow 3rd party figures to be used in games, as long as its either A: obivous as to what unit they are, or B: you tell your opponent what each 3rd party unit is.
Gw knows theres models out that are just as good as theres and are cheaper, which probaly explains why they wont allow the use of 3rd party figures. scratch built is fine, as its showing your creative side. as it im plnaing to use pig iorn heads on some of my csms at some point as a proxy for plague marines, and i probaly look around for some some good 3rd party lesser daemons, as i do not like the newer ones as they look crap.

And as for the models you already have, you can still use em in home games or a local club if you have one, just becourse you cant use em in ashop or a gw run comp, dosent mean you can never use em


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

As long as you stay out of GW stores, it shouldn't be an issue. Keep to FLGS's and you'll be fine.


----------



## Oronare (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is the problem, there aren't any clubs or independent stores near me as far as I am aware.

The funny thing is, these Heresy Ghouls are sculpted by the same guy that did the 6th edition metal Ghouls, they look almost identical, it is just new arms and legs pretty much, so couldn't you say that you took the bodies of the old GW ghouls, and put new arms and legs on em?

Either way, everyone around here goes to the store to play or whatever, so I bought the horrible horrible GW Crypt Ghouls. The sad thing is, they not only look terrible unpainted, but even the eavy metal ones look horrible, they are a pain to rank-up and just don't fit with the other VC models.

I posted this thread on another forum, and I swear that one guy actually said (On the painting issue) "If i'm in a tourney where a guy aI come up against doesn't have a fully painted/based army to a standard, I tell the organisers and get him thrown out" What is wrong with these people?! have they forgotten that at the end of the day they are a bunch of supposed Adults, playing with toys?

I can understand GW not wanting 3rd party models to be honest, if the alternatives look so much better, but a model which is a 90% clone of their older ones? give me a break


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah I remember a thread ( possibly on this forum ) where people where slinging mud over whether they should force you to have your armie fully painted to play, my position on that is the same as on this, who gives a da** really!? are 3rd party models or unpainted models that much of an eyesore? Thats why I only play at my local gaming club.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

on the painting issue and tournys, as far as i know, only the ard boys tourny allows you to use unpainted models, all other tournys insist on fully painted armys. as for the guys comment on getting someone thrown out, for not haveing a painted/based army to a standard, what standard does he mean, does he mean fully painted with all the bells and whistels, or based and 3 base colours, then hes a fucking pratt if he insists on fully painted pro-style armys only, as not everyone is a top class pro-level painter


----------



## Oronare (Aug 19, 2009)

Well I will take in a few of my Ghouls to my local store on Friday when I go in to pick up the new Crypt Ghouls and ask the manager what he thinks.

If anyone happens to know of any gaming clubs in or near Preston - North west, i'd be very appreciative.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

northumberland or lancs? have a look here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/misc.php?do=page&template=clubs
and see if a club is listed in your area


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Sometimes it's best not to mention the models to the staff. As long as other gamers don't complain, the staff won't care/know either.


----------



## Oronare (Aug 19, 2009)

Nope, none.

Tried the search terms; Preston, Lancashire, Manchester, Liverpool (All semi-close) and nothing came up.

thanks anyway.


----------

